# SweetPeas family portrait



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

hahaha...cute!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

This has got to be the cutest picture ever. Look at her smile, she looks so proud of her babies!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

billiejw89 said:


> This has got to be the cutest picture ever. Look at her smile, she looks so proud of her babies!


She's saying "I had these just for you ,Mom"
Sorry they aren't girls....


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

GreenMountainNigerians said:


> She's saying "I had these just for you ,Mom"
> Sorry they aren't girls....


LOL! I love it!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

so cute!


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

Awww, so cute!!!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Nice picture, they are growing out nice. 

Guinen "gifted" me with triple bucks last night :lol:


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

goathiker said:


> Nice picture, they are growing out nice.
> 
> Guinen "gifted" me with triple bucks last night :lol:


Oh no. LOL!I'm sure Guinen's as proud as SweetPea is of her boys. Ugh.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah, she was probably playing a joke on me :lol: maybe she doesn't want to retire...


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Cute babies!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

What a photo! Look how neatly she keeps her "bucks in a row" BAHA!

And goathiker... it looks like Guinen tried very hard for variety, but got color instead of sex!


----------

